# I became a nurse



## Abbiekins

How would you say "I became a nurse" in Spanish?  Would you say me hice enfermera or would you use me hacía enfermera?  How do you know which one to use? What is the difference and the significance of each?


----------



## capitas

I'd say "Me hice enfermera" ,which means that as a rsult of your efforts, studies, etc, you became a nurse at a certain moment.
If you say ""Me hacía enfermera", you are referring to the process itself of becoming a nurse, which you can translate as "I was becoming a nurse".
And I think, althoug it is correct, I wouldn't say "me hice enfermera", but "Me convertí en enfermera" or "llegué a ser enfermera". I'd jsut use "hacerse" with subjects very short in time: "ME hice del Real Madrid", "Me hice socio de la sociedad de Cazadores", etc.


----------



## Stbn_fcr

Abbiekins said:


> How would you say "I became a nurse" in Spanish?  Would you say me hice enfermera or would you use me hacía enfermera?  How do you know which one to use? What is the difference and the significance of each?



I would use "me hice infermera" for sure.

THREAD ABOUT THE IMPERFECT TENSE


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

_Me hacía enfermera_ es agramatical. Entiendo que es intraducible, por lo tanto. _Me hice enfermera_ suena raro, pero sería posible.



			
				capitas said:
			
		

> "Me convertí en enfermera"


Esa me gusta mucho más.


----------



## blasita

> Me hacía enfermera es agramatical. Entiendo que es intraducible, por lo tanto. Me hice enfermera suena raro, pero sería posible.



I agree:  ´Me hice enfermera´ is correct, but I prefer _Me convertí en enfermera. _ Also e.g.: _Decidí ser enfermera o estudiar enfermería, etc._

There are very similar threads on this that you could have a look at (just type e.g. ´teacher´, ´become/became´, etc).

Saludos.


----------



## donbill

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> _Me hacía enfermera_ es agramatical. Entiendo que es intraducible, por lo tanto. _Me hice enfermera_ suena raro, pero sería posible.
> 
> 
> Esa me gusta mucho más.



Hola Adolfo,

¿Es agramatical_ me hacía enfermera_ en un contexto como el siguiente?

_Pues, ¡me hacía enfermera! Todo me iba bien en los estudios y en la pasantía que tenía en la clínica. Los médicos y mis profesores hablaban constantemente de mi dedicación. Pero desgraciadamente nunca llegué a ser enfermera. Tuve que abandonar los estudios por razones financieras._


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> Hola Adolfo,
> 
> ¿Es agramatical_ me hacía enfermera_ en un contexto como el siguiente?
> 
> _Pues, ¡me hacía enfermera! Todo me iba bien en los estudios y en la pasantía que tenía en la clínica. Los médicos y mis profesores hablaban constantemente de mi dedicación. Pero desgraciadamente nunca llegué a ser enfermera. Tuve que abandonar los estudios por razones financieras._



A mí me suena natural *me hice enfermera*, desde luego:
_
 hacer.
(Del lat. facĕre).
48. prnl. Llegar a ser, adquirir un grado o una profesión._

Tu ejemplo, amigo Donbill, sería posible, aunque se diría que lo vinculas con el hecho de que al final no lo consiguiera, y no hay nada en la forma verbal que implique tal cosa. Más bien describe el proceso, como apunta capitas más arriba:

_- No lo podía creer: después de tantos esfuerzos, ¡por fin me hacía enfermera!
- Mientras me hacía enfermera, seguí trabajando para ayudar a mis padres._

Saludos


----------



## blasita

De acuerdo con Lurrezko, como dije antes es perfectamente correcto y decimos ´hacerse´, pero yo oigo y usaría un poco más _convertirse_ que _hacerse_ en este caso en concreto. Es curioso, porque si fuera p.ej. ´hacerse cura´, usaría más hacerse que convertirse. Pero esto puede ser una preferencia regional/personal.

Sí, en tu contexto, donbill, yo tampoco usaría ´me hacía´, aunque no creo que sea incorrecto.

Un saludo.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Sí, en tu contexto, donbill, yo tampoco usaría ´me hacía´, aunque no creo que sea incorrecto.
> 
> Un saludo.



Al mismo tiempo, sería imposible usar "me hice enfermera" porque no se completó el proceso, ¿verdad?


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko es el experto aquí, y espero que dé su opinión . 

Lo que dices es cierto en mi opinión. Quizás de forma más natural, yo diría algo como ´Pues estaba estudiando para convertirme en enfermera ...´.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> Al mismo tiempo, sería imposible usar "me hice enfermera" porque no se completó el proceso, ¿verdad?



¿Experto? A mi entender, * me hacía enfermera *describe el proceso, pero nada dice de si se completó o no. En cambio, *me hice* implica necesariamente que el proceso se completó.


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> Al mismo tiempo, sería imposible usar "me hice enfermera" porque no se completó el proceso, ¿verdad?


I agree, Don Bill. It would be absolutely definitely impossible that YOU BECAME A NURSE . (quizás un enfermero, pero enfermera no).
Apart from you yourself, it would not be possible.


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> I agree, Don Bill. It would be absolutely definitely impossible that YOU BECAME A NURSE . (quizás un enfermero, pero enfermera no).
> Apart from you yourself, it would not be possible.



¡Cuidado, capitas!


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Experto? A mi entender, * me hacía enfermera *describe el proceso, pero nada dice de si se completó o no. En cambio, *me hice* implica necesariamente que el proceso se completó.



Y eso es exactamente lo que quería expresar con ese contexto tan creativo e inverosímil. 

Pero el contraste hacerse/convertirse me interesa. Necesito pensarlo más.

Gracias a todo


----------



## capitas

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Experto? A mi entender, *me hacía enfermera *describe el proceso, pero nada dice de si se completó o no. En cambio, *me hice* implica necesariamente que el proceso se completó.


 Lurrezco, Are you indeed an expert nurse/expert on nurses?
¿Si te tocara la lotería te hacías enfermera?
Si me tocara a mí me hacía enfermera (o cura, as Blasita said)


----------



## Lurrezko

capitas said:


> Lurrezco, Are you indeed an expert nurse/expert on nurses?
> ¿Si te tocara la lotería te hacías enfermera?
> Si me tocara a mí me hacía enfermera (o cura, as Blasita said)



No, tengo poca relación con enfermeras, más allá de alguna página web...


----------



## blasita

> No, tengo poca relación con enfermeras, más allá de alguna página web...



Jo, menudos ´elementos´ hay por aquí, ¡Dios, dónde me he metido !

A mí también me ha picado la curiosidad, como a Donbill, acerca de ´hacerse´ y ´convertirse´: ¿será en general peor decir lo segundo? Capitas ha dicho que prefiere ´hacerse´ para menor tiempo, y sus ejemplos me cuadran; pero es que yo diría ´hacerse cura´, y se supone que es para tiempo, ¿no?

Quizá también es que _hacerse_ se usa más para profesiones, religión, mientras que _convertirse en algo_ puede ser cuando se cambia p.ej. de una profesión a otra (o también _convertirse a_ una religión). ¿Tiene sentido todo esto o no? ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

A mí el _me hacía enfermera_ me suena raro en cualquier situación. No diría _mientras me hacía enfermera_... como no diría _mientras me hacía ingeniero. _Pienso que es más común decir _mientras estudiaba Enfermería / Ingeniería_.
En cambio sí me parece bien, como se ha dicho: _Si me tocara la lotería, me haría enfermera (o cura o lo que fuere)._


----------



## donbill

aldonzalorenzo said:


> A mí el _me hacía enfermera_ me suena raro en cualquier situación. No diría _mientras me hacía enfermera_... como no diría _mientras me hacía ingeniero. _Pienso que es más común decir _mientras estudiaba Enfermería / Ingeniería_.
> En cambio sí me parece bien, como se ha dicho: _Si me tocara la lotería, me haría enfermera (o cura o lo que fuere)._



Hola Aldonza,

Ahora entiendo la contradicción que encierra _"me hacía enfermera"_. De hecho, hay una falta de lógica. (¡Estaba pensando en inglés y escribiendo en español!) _Hacerse enfermera_ y _estudiar para ser enfermera_ no son lo mismo, pero mi ejemplo contextual da la impresión de que lo son. Os pido perdón a todos. 

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Yodiría me _recibí_/_gradué_ de enfermera.


----------



## odorf

UF!! Vaya comentarios!
No diría jamás "_Me hacía enfermera_", sino _estudiaba para enfermera". En fin..._


----------



## duvija

flljob said:


> Yodiría me _recibí_/_gradué_ de enfermera.


 

 Uf, al fin! estuve buscando en todo el hilo el 'me recibí'!'
Debe ser un regionalismo, porque ' me hice  enfermera' me suena horrible. 
Me hice la viva, me hice en los pantalones, me hice millonaria, todo bien. Pero no para profesiones o trabajos.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Uf, al fin! estuve buscando en todo el hilo el 'me recibí'!'
> Debe ser un regionalismo, porque ' me hice  enfermera' me suena horrible.
> Me hice la viva, me hice en los pantalones, me hice millonaria, todo bien. Pero no para profesiones o trabajos.



Qué vida, soy el único a quien le suena natural. Menos mal que tengo el aval del DRAE...


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Qué vida, soy el único a quien le suena natural. Menos mal que tengo el aval del DRAE...


No el único.

A mí lo que no me suena de recibo es eso de "me recibí", aunque esté avalado por el DRAE.


----------



## duvija

Interesante. Nosotros 'nos recibimos' (o 'nos graduamos' que es más formal.) pero definitivamente, no nos 'hacemos médicos'.


----------



## VoxPop

flljob said:


> Yodiría me _recibí_/_gradué_ de enfermera.


 
*Sí*, esa es la mejor opción.
*Q*ueda más entendible que es el título el que la hizo enfermera.

*S*aludos!


----------



## capitas

duvija said:


> Uf, al fin! estuve buscando en todo el hilo el 'me recibí'!'
> Debe ser un regionalismo, porque ' me hice enfermera' me suena horrible.
> Me hice la viva, me hice en los pantalones, me hice millonaria, todo bien. Pero no para profesiones o trabajos.


 Don't worry, Dubija. Languaje is wonderful, for If I had heard "me recibí de enfermera" before this thread, I wouldn't even have understood its meaning".
If someone "Me recibe de enfermera" I'd understand that He/she dresses up as a nurse to receive my coming in!!!
Lurrezco, you have my support: Me hice ingeniero y no me arrepiento!!


----------



## duvija

capitas said:


> Don't worry, Dubija. Languaje is wonderful, for If I had heard "me recibí de enfermera" before this thread, I wouldn't even have understood its meaning".
> If someone "Me recibe de enfermera" I'd understand that He/she dresses up as a nurse to receive my coming in!!!
> Lurrezco, you have my support: Me hice ingeniero y no me arrepiento!!


 
Just  in case, for someone who really doesn't know Spanish and is following this conversation:.
"Me recibe de enfermera" doesn't make any sense (except in sexual foreplay). "Me recibe vestida de enfermera."

Otherwise is:
Me recibo/recibí/voy a recibir de enfermera.
Se recibe/recibió/va a recibir de enfermera.


----------



## flljob

duvija said:


> Just in case, for someone who really doesn't know Spanish and is following this conversation:.
> "Me recibe de enfermera" doesn't make any sense (except in sexual foreplay). "Me recibe vestida de enfermera."
> 
> Otherwise is:
> Me recibo/recibí/voy a recibir de enfermera.
> Se recibe/recibió/va a recibir de enfermera.


 
Completamente de acuerdo.
Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

El único uso que veo posible del pretérito imperfecto es en una condicional en pasado: _Él me dijo que si me hacía cura, me tenía que olvidar de las enfermeras. _


----------

